# Friday Pics (early)



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Getting an early start, I am sure the night shift guys will appreciate it!

Got a new lens and posting some random shots, just have'nt really had a chance to really put it through its paces as of yet!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Those are pretty. Where'd you see the gator at?


----------



## SlowRollin' (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice pics. What camera and lenses are you using?


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

.


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

Shaky said:


> Getting an early start, I am sure the night shift guys will appreciate it!
> 
> Got a new lens and posting some random shots, just have'nt really had a chance to really put it through its paces as of yet!


Great pics. Especially the moon. That is a fairly difficult shot.


----------



## Really (Jan 8, 2013)

Nothing like inflation


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mmmm


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Getting help with the laundry


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

They grow up too fast! 

CTCU this weekend, we dont have nearly the hunting we had years ago! :smile:

Weinie eating visitor

Night trout

East Matagorda Bay sunset


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Last weekend in Huntsville State Park


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Wife's new website, everyone check it out http://www.sweetmelange.com/
Flowers I got her for Vday
Organic chili and cheese nachos


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

Sunday Feb. 9


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Random pics*

1. Me and my valentine...aka..the love of my life!
2. My valentine day roses.
3. Our youngest daughter at her valentine party.
4. Rex playing with Dakota. She bit his lip and he just kept playing with her.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, I am going to get an early start too..lol . Everyone should be full from yesterdays Valentine's Dinners.. 

Stocking up

Cumin crusted Cheeken topped with a Mango Garlic Sauce

Yellow Fin Tuna Marinated in a Spanish Romesco Sauce on a bed of leeks n Shallots topped with an Roasted Garlic Roasted Tomato Oil ( One of those $ 35 meals ) lol .. Man this one took some time, but.......:dance:

Stuffed Veggie Cheeken on top of a black bean sauce

Rum Honey Backed Black Beans

Feech n Beans

Spiced up Chinese Salad

Venison Cutlets Done Oriental


Burp.....


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

2013 hats.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Told my kiddo id take her looking for pigs.....

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A few from doing the bottom job on the boat. I had two people offer me jobs while I was in the yard. The cake is part of what I made the girls for Valentines day. It's red velvet with cream cheese icing. The scale shot is right before I broke 320. 80 pounds down since September and 20 more to go. It's been a battle but I have already been able to drop one med completely, have been tested for dropping several more and have one more round of labs in April to see if I can drop the rest. 300 is a magic number in the medical field and when I am already very close to what I weighed when I graduated HS in '80. My boat curtains get hung today and the new top goes on next week.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Rough life........


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Friday Pics*

Friday Pics


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

AMF Clear Lake Lanes has closed down. That place was fun many years ago. They were taking everything apart and piling the wood up outside for people to take. They did a great job of not just ripping it up and breaking stuff. My Daughter's Friend went over and got some for school, they do all the building for school plays. I got a small piece and asked what type of pen she would like, this is what she decided on. Clean Maple on Silver. She didn't want any type of finish, just polish wax. Couple more coats of paste wax and then a good polishing on the buffer


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

a couple more said:


> Sunday Feb. 9


look at those chompers, nasty looking set right there!!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Brete said:


> Rough life........
> 
> View attachment 580093


looks like our deer lease members in camp between hunts ! LOL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What in the world is


> Organic chili


?

Sounds like a Yankee plot to subvert a treasured Texas staple.

TH


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Best buds!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

New aluminum fender tabs & custom fabricated stainless hatch tabs...


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

Duck breast strips in marinade

Valentines Dinner


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

View attachment 580126
View attachment 580127

My Friday at the office.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Partial letter from one of my girls! :biggrin:


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Valentines Dinner!










My sweetheart did pretty dang good










Me and my nephew watching my Uncle's team win their first playoff game!










Feeling pretty good before Mardi gras last weekend hahah


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

yesterday at seawall, maybe just as nice today


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

My wife and I at Chuckee Cheese!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I've been living, breathing SA Rodeo Calf Scramble for the last week and a half. 8 more days and 10 more performances to go.

















That ain't mud on her face. LOL!









I want one! Hope they still have them!









Large Indoor Rodeo of the Year
8 years running


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

Mouth watering tacos at taqeria


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Soapeddler said:


> That ain't mud on her face. LOL!
> 
> Careful Now  You will probably get away with it since Mont is in a good mood cuz his boat is looking so good.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I ate a dozen of those raw oysters last night and only one worked. I guess I'll try again next year.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Picked her up yesterday, 2013 Can-Am Outlander 1000 XMR. Can't wait to see what she does.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Party at 2J's!!!*

We had a surprise 60th Birthday Party for my Step Mother last Saturday at 2J's on the San Bernard river. The food was AWESOME!!!! They let us decorate, and we had one helluv a party!! It was perfect. We overwhelmed them with people, and they stepped up big time. Everyone complimented them on how great the food was!! We had tons of appetizers and everyone had meals! Beer was ice cold, and the service was great! Thanks Jana for such a wonderful venue!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

New LyfeTyme pit for my birthday..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Partial letter from one of my girls! :biggrin:


Great post, Harbor....You gotta be one proud potlicker...:rotfl:

:cheers:


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

Some bass trips from last weekend.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

She`s ready for Baytown USMTS Caseys Cup Spring Nationals next week,
we plan to race all of the Allgayer Inc. Southern Region races

http://www.usmts.com/schedule/caseys-cup/


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## lettuce $ (Jul 10, 2010)

shes preddy and fast cant wait till next wk


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This morning. Nearing completion. This afternoon after a shower and I unbox the new package just delivered. Made in Canada.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Matagorda last weekend


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Fish at a buddies stock tank couldnt get enough of the hunchback, even the 3" bass. Bigger ones liked the worms.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My V-Day dinner 
My baby loves sad face 
Paige and her best friend Noah


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

*LOL!*

Chuck E. Cheese?????? Is that where you took her for Valentine's dinner? What happened to AZURE?



kevina1 said:


> My wife and I at Chuckee Cheese!
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Pig on a pump? "only in Santa Fe, TX"

Newborn Hedgehogs


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

STPGA annual meeting this past weekend, Charlie Epps has Cabrera's Masters Trophy

I just had my picture taken with it, didn't touch it


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

^ LMAO they could at the least threw it in the ICE cooler


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

1. 4.0 Average last fall
2-4. Made some ribs.
5-6. Made a prosciutto and sun dried tomato pesto stuffed pork loin.
7. Employee of the month


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Former Red Raider coach Spike ***** 
Spoke to 250 plus PGA Professionals about coaching, he was Awesome


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> View attachment 580292
> 
> 
> STPGA annual meeting this past weekend, Charlie Epps has Cabrera's Masters Trophy
> ...


That's cool.....All the years I've watched The Masters(my favorite sporting event) and I don't ever remember seeing that trophy....."must spread"....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This afternoon. :bounce:


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

We were on the east coast last week in the blizzard of 2013. We have 16 trucks and 6 busses they all looked like this. It took part of the night and almost all day to get them unstuck.


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

*Valentines Gift*

I ordered my wife a Valentines gift from Nordstroms online. It asked what I wanted the card to say, so of course I wrote something naughty thinking it would be printed on the card. Looks like Nordstoms hand writes their cards...

The person writing it must have thought it was funny becasue they added the underline and exclamation.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Two lazy girls as I left for work this morning. 
My niece adding a little brake fluid to her aunt's truck.

View attachment 580328


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Should have uploaded with the first post.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

*two*

1. Me carrying my wife through the survivor tunnel at the Susan G Komen walk
2. Her laughing at me because I have to bait her hook.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Will someone come put this together so I can go home?!


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

JFolm said:


> Will someone come put this together so I can go home?!


That almost looks like a repair??? You gotta fix yer own!!!,then you can go home!


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

Great shots!:texasflag


Shaky said:


> Getting an early start, I am sure the night shift guys will appreciate it!
> 
> Got a new lens and posting some random shots, just have'nt really had a chance to really put it through its paces as of yet!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Got 2 new firearms for Brandon and myself, I could not find the color that I wanted so I called around and found Clint at http://cypressgunworks.com/ at hotwells and he did a great job of duracoating the firearms.

before



















After


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

here's my two red headed valentine's 
boy is 6 yr old 
daughter is 7 weeks (month and 1/2 for us men ...why do women always say it in weeks anyhow happy friday lol)


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

fishfeeder said:


> That almost looks like a repair??? You gotta fix yer own!!!,then you can go home!


Good eye. There are two tees five foot from each other and night shift welded that spool to the wrong one. Just cut it out with a metabo now I have to clean her up. I hate fixing people's mistakes!


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Spent this week at the San Antonio livestock show for the heifer show, had some heifers to clip down here.







the much dreaded San Antonio line of death.
And a good Simmental female.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

JFolm said:


> Good eye. There are two tees five foot from each other and night shift welded that spool to the wrong one. Just cut it out with a metabo now I have to clean her up. I hate fixing people's mistakes!


The safety man for your company says to stop taking pictures in the plant. I see those orange finger tipped gloves. LOL and I am not at work playing on the computer.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*Do you.....*



fishfeeder said:


> That almost looks like a repair??? You gotta fix yer own!!!,then you can go home!


fit for four welders or weld for four fitters?






Anyway..may your NDT's show no inclusions and you get to enjoy the weekend.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Man, he's got it down pat.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> The safety man for your company says to stop taking pictures in the plant. I see those orange finger tipped gloves. LOL and I am not at work playing on the computer.


You must be safety. Riding the clock on a computer.. Haha


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Small arms practice at sea in '63. We carried Garands, Thompsons, and 1911's. When the ammo got dated, we would shoot it up. Cases and cases! One picture is kind of fuzzy, it is a Thompson, the other is a 1911 being shot. One shooter at a time, and we only had to load our own magazines.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What sub is that Spike?

TH


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> What sub is that Spike?
> 
> TH


USS Tirante SS420.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Awesome Spike. Thanks for posting.


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

Nobi public house off NASA 1, love it. Cool place.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

My day on the water....


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

JFolm said:


> Will someone come put this together so I can go home?!


bevel not finished, id not cleaned , long way to go before fit can be made.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

It seems the SHO's have done that a time or two, from what I seen as well as what I have heard.They will make good I am sure.



rsparker67 said:


> View attachment 580411
> 
> View attachment 580412
> 
> My day on the water....


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

God bless Texas

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

BIG JIMMIE said:


> bevel not finished, id not cleaned , long way to go before fit can be made.


Dang we have safety and QC lurking?!

Haha...


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Partial letter from one of my girls! :biggrin:


HM, congrats. Where is she going to tech school?


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

1)Only in Texas
2) currently down for repairs


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

JFolm said:


> Dang we have safety and QC lurking?!
> 
> Haha...


Looks like they had trouble deciding the weld number also.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

rio frio said:


> 1)Only in Texas
> 2) currently down for repairs


If a man's gonna be down for R&R then Rio Frio is the place to be. Baker


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Just getting discharged Baker ....great idea....but it wont work ..therapy


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Looks like a full replacement? How long did they say till your back to normal?


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Correct...90 days


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Baby Hedgehogs*

They grow up so fast!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Oh my gosh Guy, Ive never seen any that little!!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

allicat said:


> Oh my gosh Guy, Ive never seen any that little!!


Well, check these out........................


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Would have never thought they were born with their "quills" or whatever you call them.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Tankfxr said:


> Would have never thought they were born with their "quills" or whatever you call them.


They are very soft (at first) but that changes very quickly. I still think a breach birth would not be a pleasant thing.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

sunset yesterday and a cruise headed out today


----------

